# Help Iding a plant please



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got a ton of these plants that neither the chickens or my goats seem to like. Any idea what it could be, and if it has any use for a homesteader, or should it just be pulled up and other things allowed to grow? It's both in my chicken run areas and in my goat pastures, and neither seem to touch it. Thanks!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

When they get larger do they have red stems?


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know. This is the first time I've really noticed them/paid attention to them. Not sure what they will look like as the continue to mature.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks like Poke Weed to me. Highly invasive.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Not pokeweed. I think it's Jerusalem Artichoke. I'm pretty sure they're useful for something, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Has it flowered yet? If Jerusalem Artichoke it will have yellow flowers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MDKatie said:


> Not pokeweed. I think it's Jerusalem Artichoke. I'm pretty sure they're useful for something, but I'm not sure what.


 Looks like Jerusalem artichoke to me too. They have a great edible tuber - somewhat like water chestnuts - that can be used in all kinds of recipes.


----------



## Daniel Michael (May 26, 2013)

Just looking into pokeweed myself, and what you have may be it. Look for some berry clusters soon and a red stem. We have them all over.

http://showmeoz.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/pokeweed-good-green-or-toxic-weed/


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If it was Jerusalem Artichoke, the critters would love it as it is in the sunflower family. Unless it is a variety I haven't seen, I wouldn't think it was Jerusalem Artichoke. I don't think this plant would have tubers, if dug. Just a root system. I've pulled them out before.

The pokeweed I've had has always started right off with a bright red stem and the leaves are kind of shiny and more elongated than the plant in the OP's post. There is a pink of pokeweed in the link above and it doesn't look anything like the plant in the OP.

Sorry to be the naysayer here, but those are my thoughts. I do not know the name of the weed (wish I could help), but would like to know what it is myself.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but it isn't poke. Poke has alternate leaves, this plant has opposite.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That is not pokeweed, not even close. I don't mean to offend, but if you see pokeweed you'll see what I mean. Pokeweed is opportunistic, but I've never known it to be invasive, while Jerusalem Artichoke can get out of hand.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

not even close to poke...looks almost like beebalm/monarda....but that doesn't have a winged stem


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My guess would be four o'clocks, mirabilis jalapa.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't think Jerusalem artichoke has leaves opposite like that.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I scanned and attached 2 pages from my Weeds of the Northeast book. It says leaves on the bottom part of the plant are opposite, and on the top part are alternate. 

It would help if forphase1 could chime in again. :teehee:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Doesn't look like either to me. Well, I know for sure it isn't poke and it doesn't look like the Jerusalem Artichoke that grows wild here. Ours are already blooming...would think if this was Jerusalem Artichoke it would be blooming up in W VA too.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> I scanned and attached 2 pages from my Weeds of the Northeast book. It says leaves on the bottom part of the plant are opposite, and on the top part are alternate.
> 
> It would help if forphase1 could chime in again. :teehee:


I'm still here...been waiting for the plant to do something different to help identify it, but so far nothing. It's grown a bit taller and the like, but no change in color and no flowers of any type. I still don't have a clue what it is, but I've been checking it for change. I'll look again in a bit and take more pictures. Thanks so far for the great advise/opinions. Thanks.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

New pictures. Still looks just the same to me, other than it taking over more and some are almost 6 feet tall now. Still have seen no evidence of it trying to flower...I'm stumped, and getting ready to just cut it all down. LOL. Thoughts?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, I'm almost positive I've seen this B4, I just don't recall what it is.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like sunchokes to me. Nothing eats them - they grow right by the chicken house where the deer come through - never a spot of damage. Ours are in the 6' range right now and won't flower until September.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

forphase1 said:


> New pictures. Still looks just the same to me, other than it taking over more and some are almost 6 feet tall now. Still have seen no evidence of it trying to flower...I'm stumped, and getting ready to just cut it all down. LOL. Thoughts?


Hmm, that plant is not being very helpful! Can you take a sample to your local Extension office?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Kinda looks like what we call burnweed around here

http://www.walterreeves.com/gardening-q-and-a/burnweed-identification/

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not burnweed. I googled it, that has alternate leaves, this has opposite.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like our Jerusalen artichokes. Did one up and look to see if there are any tubers.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll dig one up tonight and post the results. Thanks!


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> Hmm, that plant is not being very helpful! Can you take a sample to your local Extension office?


Our local extension agent retired about 6 months ago, and the replacement hasn't been hired yet. I've contacted the neighboring county agent, but he's really busy trying to take care of both counties and hasn't gotten back to me yet. Great suggestion though, thanks!


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got a response from my neighboring ag agent. He said it's called wingstem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

W/all due respect to your ag agent, I don't think he's correct. Wing stem, or
Verbesina alternifolia has alternate leaves. However, I think he's on the right track. I believe it's in the same family,and is yellow crownbeard, or Verbesina occidentalis. It has opposite leaves, but other than that, I believe that they're very similar in appearance.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

dizzy said:


> W/all due respect to your ag agent, I don't think he's correct. Wing stem, or
> Verbesina alternifolia has alternate leaves. However, I think he's on the right track. I believe it's in the same family,and is yellow crownbeard, or Verbesina occidentalis. It has opposite leaves, but other than that, I believe that they're very similar in appearance.


Interesting. And good to know. A quick search of the 'net doesn't show either the wing stem or the yellow crownbeard as having any really redeeming qualities, and since none of my animals (goats/chickens) seem to like it, I suppose I should keep it cut down, and try to kill it out and let something more suitable for the animals take its place. Anyone have any other thoughts about these weeks before I take them out? I really appreciate all the advice and information...makes this site so valuable!


----------

